# Furries flock to the 'Burgh



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My closest city, Pittsburgh, is hosting the furries again this year. We're known as a friendly city to strangers, to furries, even to the St. Louis Cardinals. We just take it in stride.

Anthrocon 2015 makes its way to Pittsburgh | www.wpxi.com

A radio show I listen to in the morning had a caller who worked in a downtown hotel. He said he was fine with the furries, didn't have a problem with all the sex that went on, but that the litter boxes in the rooms were just too much. Ha!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm starting to think you're into this stuff a little more than you want to admit!! hehe (nothing wrong with that!!) 
What do you like to dress up as?! A doggie? Kittie? Teddy bear?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm starting to think you're into this stuff a little more than you want to admit!! hehe (nothing wrong with that!!)
> What do you like to dress up as?! A doggie? Kittie? Teddy bear?


I've always been partial to sharks, don't know how to make that happen. LOL.

Seriously, I'm not a hot weather person. I don't understand why the furries would choose a hot humid summer place to dress in fur!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess I would be a unicorn but that just seems like it would be really hard on my neck. I would imagine the head would be really heavy. So, maybe the better costume would be a koala bear. SOOOO CUTE!! hehe

You make an excellent point!! It's damn hot out!! Unless they get turned on by all that sweat and BO. Or they figure they won't be in costume long. lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry, Furries are freaks and despite their contention that it's just cuddling, I'm quite confident those suits are filled with perverts.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

lmao ...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Sorry, Furries are freaks and despite their contention that it's just cuddling, I'm quite confident those suits are filled with perverts.


lol
What's wrong with perverts? I'm one sometimes. I bet you are too. hehe


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too bad the convention isn't set for trapping season.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I had no idea What Furries was. They have a convention for that?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They have conventions for every "sub" group alive. If you ever get the chance you should attend a slave auction sometime. There is no sex but lots of toys and mild abuse. You can buy your own personal slave for the evening - but it will cost you more than your last two guns together. (oh, and there is NO sex involved!)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> They have conventions for every "sub" group alive. If you ever get the chance you should attend a slave auction sometime. There is no sex but lots of toys and mild abuse. You can buy your own personal slave for the evening - but it will cost you more than your last two guns together. (oh, and there is NO sex involved!)


Well then....I am out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If animals dress up like humans do they call themselves "Skinnies"?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Whatever furries are, you can have them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tango said:


> Whatever furries are, you can have them.


I'd like to have their severed heads sitting squarely on a Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pike.

(Terms and conditions may apply)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If animals dress up like humans do they call themselves "Skinnies"?


Sasquatch, didn't I see you at the convention? Sergeant at arms, right?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It's not really my thing but a furry is an animal in human form. I know of a woman who has a stable of horses. Her four "horses" pull her around in a custom made cart and respond very much like any well trained horse. They are, of course, people in scanty but stylistic costumes. When she is done touring she brushes them down and puts them in their private "stable" unless she is in a mood to "horse around".

That's the GP version of furries but the animal types are as diverse as the people are. The strangest I have seen is one I think of every time I see Mish's tag-line. The one about feathers and chickens.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Sasquatch, didn't I see you at the convention? Sergeant at arms, right?


Maybe you saw my fruity cousin. My arms were at the gun show!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

CSI Vegas, had a story line on a furries event where a guy shot and killed a guy thinking it was a coyote. 

That was the first time I ever heard of them. 

Whatever trips your fuzzy trigger.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had no idea.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Are they allowed in public without a leash? What happens if I call animal control on one? How much do the pelts go for?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> View attachment 11973


Shouldn't that thing have a bunch more titties?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Shouldn't that thing have a bunch more titties?


LOL This is the open forum, sweetie!! The adult version can only be shown in the bunker!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> View attachment 11973


That looks like my kids artwork!!!

Just showed it to her, no it is not hers.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> That looks like my kids artwork!!!


You must be so proud!! =)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> You must be so proud!! =)


Yes, I am, she does real good with it.

Makes some good commission money out of it too.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, I am, she does real good with it.
> 
> Makes some good commission money out of it too.


Good for her!!!I would love to see some of her work!! If you don't want to show it here, feel free to message me!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> I guess I would be a unicorn but that just seems like it would be really hard on my neck. I would imagine the head would be really heavy. So, maybe the better costume would be a koala bear. SOOOO CUTE!! hehe
> 
> You make an excellent point!! It's damn hot out!! Unless they get turned on by all that sweat and BO. Or they figure they won't be in costume long. lol


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

wait till the end, this show is hilarious. unrelated, but hilarious


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> Good for her!!!I would love to see some of her work!! If you don't want to show it here, feel free to message me!!


Mish, I just bought her a new computer, art tablet and Corel paint shop pro and a 6 terabyte mass storage unit. just got finished setting it up.

I asked her if she could do a fuzzie of you from a picture, she said yes, I thought that would be fun!

If you have a picture you could e mail I will have her do it. will print it out for her to use.

I will PM you my email if you want.

HEY! that can be a new avatar, depending if you want it vanilla or perv. lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mish, I just bought her a new computer, art tablet and Corel paint shop pro a 6 terabyte mass storage unit. just got finished setting it up.
> 
> I asked here if she could do a fuzzie of you from a picture, she said yes, I thought that would be fun!
> 
> ...


LOL That would be awesome and I would be honored to be her subject!
I'll send you a picture through Pm tomorrow when I'm not on my phone!

Oh and just so you know...I'm on to you!! No naked pictures for you! Hehe


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> LOL That would be awesome and I would be honored to be her subject!
> I'll send you a picture through Pm tomorrow when I'm not on my phone!
> 
> Oh and just so you know...I'm on to you!! No naked pictures for you! Hehe


Well, she can "adjust" the picture to put the "right amount" of curves in the "right" place with or without clothing.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> View attachment 11977
> View attachment 11978


Do you know what the left pic is from? It's called Bronies. A group of middle aged men who are infatuated with the kids TV series " My Pretty Pony". They do the conventions, etc.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> Do you know what the left pic is from? It's called Bronies. A group of middle aged men who are infatuated with the kids TV series " My Pretty Pony". They do the conventions, etc.


........................Gay.


----------

